# Kyro 2 Probleme



## | Kab00m | (18. Juni 2002)

ok, ich seh ja das ich hier unter fachlich qualifizierten anwendern verweile, deshalb trau ich mich, und frag mal ganz dumm-dreist:
Wer kann mir erklären, wie ich SuSe 8 zusammen mit meiner Kyro zum laufen kriege ? 
Ich hab schon alles probiert, aber weiter als bis zu nem funzenden Shell komm ich ned, und ohne X is Linux für mich einfach zu unkomfortabel 

währe doll lieb 

boom


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2002)

Das dürfte dir weiterhelfen 

http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/wessels_kyro2.html


----------

